
California Bill Would Require Licenses for Porn Actors, Strippers, Cam Girls - protomyth
https://reason.com/2020/02/20/california-bill-would-require-occupational-licenses-for-porn-actors-strippers-cam-girls/
======
Nasrudith
I wonder how well it would fare against first ammendment challenges given
legal standards and whatever rationale they can claim. Editorially narrow laws
targetting speech are looked upon dimly. Limiting the number of hours minors
can work in any film is fair. Limiting it only for say horror movies wouldn't
be.

------
aphextim
What happens when AI takes over this job?

I recall recently some animated thing was on a top of a Cam site and the girls
were up in arms upset that people were watching a cartoon over them.

Would it fall on the creator of the cartoon? What is the creator of the
cartoon is literally an advanced A.I.? Would it then fall on the creators of
the AI?

~~~
ocdtrekkie
It's actually interesting to talk about AI "taking over this job", because
porn's legal solely because it's "artistic expression" protected by the first
amendment. There's not a fit quota of work to be done, it's a matter of people
deciding what art they want to pay for (or not pay for, as the case usually
is). Some people may prefer AI-generated art over human-generated art someday.

But I would have to imagine AI would change this more than you'd expect. One
might think AI would give you deepfake-like "performers" that could film 24/7
and have potentially superhuman traits. Celebrity and personality probably
plays into areas an AI performer may not excel though, there's still probably
room for a narrower field of celebrities in the space, even if there was a
large mix of AI-generated content. (I also wonder if people would sell rights
to their 3D scans for this, which could provide revenue long after the
industry considered them "too old" or they moved on to other careers.)

But one wonders why, in an AI-generated world, you'd have video performers at
all, when you could have a completely personalized one? Think about stuff you
may have seen about people having "virtual girlfriends" and the like. Add in
AR/VR technologies and the world for lonely people has a bright future.

------
aussiegreenie
If all the "Adult" actors need a licence, is there a practical test like a
driving test?

If so, jobs at the DMV are going to get much more popular.

------
jimbob45
Who does this benefit though? Who are they people they need to keep out with a
licensing structure?

~~~
ocdtrekkie
A huge example/problem is the recent case against Girls Do Porn, where it
turned out a huge number of performers had been lied to about whether or not
their videos would go on the Internet, pressured into staying through shoots
that fell outside the bounds of what they'd been agreed to, and in at least a
few instances, raped.

It's likely a big part of the interest in requiring education/licensing prior
to entering the business would be to make sure everyone knows the rules and
what they can do about companies falling outside it. Sites based on getting
first-time performers would have a much harder time sticking around without
proving they were meeting all expectations.

So it's probably less about keeping women out of the industry than ensuring
they're not taken advantage of. It's the same reason legalizing and then
regulating prostitution would be safer for prostitutes than what we have now.
Adult filmmaking isn't illegal (solely because of first amendment decisions),
but it's also pretty poorly regulated.

(This comment is meant to add context, it's not support of the bill. There's
huge privacy concerns, because government databases tend to not be super
private, and a lot of families pretty much disown adult performers if they
find out. But I wouldn't assume this bill has malicious intent, there's good
reasons to add regulation too.)

------
attqqq
Coming soon, DOX your favorite model for only $25: FOIA.gov

------
tootahe45
How about requiring them to pay their taxes?

